# Belle France. Paris.



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Paris. Well, I did not want to go there. But to visit Paris is the old dream of my wife. So we visited the city. And I'm glad that we did it. It was wonderful ...


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

How could anyone not want to go to Paris.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

skymantle said:


> How could anyone not want to go to Paris.



Easyly


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Very good photos!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm glad you gave in to the wish of your wife and travelled to Paris, Igor. 
Superb pics, the first and the last one are my favourites! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nive set! Waiting for more... 


shik2005 said:


> Paris. Well, I did not want to go there


Why not?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Paris, Igor :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that shot with the cast-iron sculptural heads. Looking forward to more, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yellow Fever said:


> Very good photos!


Thank you!



yansa said:


> I'm glad you gave in to the wish of your wife and travelled to Paris, Igor.
> Superb pics, the first and the last one are my favourites!


Thank you, Silvia. Honestly, I'm also glad that I went to Paris 



Benonie said:


> Nive set! Waiting for more...
> 
> Why not?


There will be more. Much more...

As for the "why", well, I was afraid that modern Paris is strongly and frustratedly different from the image I imagined ...
Of course, it is different, but it is very attractive city. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Paris, Igor


Thanks, Christos!



Why-Why said:


> Love that shot with the cast-iron sculptural heads. Looking forward to more, Igor!


Thank you, Nick. 

No surprise. Notre Dam.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wonderful Notre Dame, did go you up to the belfry Igor?
that's a nice vantage point to get photos around.(I did that in 1985)


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

capricorn2000 said:


> wonderful Notre Dame, did go you up to the belfry Igor?
> that's a nice vantage point to get photos around.(I did that in 1985)


Thanks, Robert. 

Yes, on the same day we climbed the bell tower. Very predictable, right?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics from the interior, Igor, and this one being one of my favourites kay:



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

very beautiful shots! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice updates from Paris; the interior of Notre Dame is great :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Beautiful pics from the interior, Igor, and this one being one of my favourites kay:


Thank you, Silvia! Notre-Dame is impressive, no doubt... but not to much after Rouen Cathedral . Sure, it is much older, but speaking of impression - Rouen Cathedral outruns Notre-Dame.



Leongname said:


> very beautiful shots! :applause:


Thanks, Leon!



christos-greece said:


> Really very nice updates from Paris; the interior of Notre Dame is great :cheers:


Thank you, Christos!

Circling around Notre Dame. The day is bright, the queue to the belfry is long... so there will be a lot of pics before I'll get to the observation deck 



DSC03592

DSC03593

DSC03594

DSC03596

DSC03597

DSC03599

DSC03600

DSC03601

DSC03602

DSC03603

DSC03604

DSC03605

DSC03606

DSC03607 

DSC03608 

DSC03609


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> Thank you, Silvia! Notre-Dame is impressive, no doubt... but not to much after Rouen Cathedral . Sure, it is much older, but speaking of impression - Rouen Cathedral outruns Notre-Dame.


You must know it, Igor - you have seen both in reality. 

But great pics of Notre Dame too - I particularly love this garden view kay:

(By the way, yesterday I heard a woman telephone in the tram in a very
good French: I always enjoy to listen to this elegant and cultivated language. )



shik2005 said:


> DSC03605


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

^^ Notre Dame is great, from top to bottom. 

And I totally agree with you, Silvia - French speech sounds good.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great pictures of _la plus belle ville du monde_! Photographied with talent :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

^^ Thank you, GE! Much appreciated!

Thanks everybody for viewing & liking.

DSC03611

DSC03612

DSC03615 

DSC03618 

DSC03620 

DSC03621 

DSC03622 

DSC03623 

DSC03624 

DSC03626 

DSC03627

DSC03628


----------



## planetresen (Feb 11, 2018)

*Paris in January 2018*

Hello, this is my video clip during my trip in Paris January 2018.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AuB5kg7QG4


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine update, Igor - especially love the last pic! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, Silvia!

DSC03633 

DSC03631 

DSC03630 

DSC03629 

DSC03642 

DSC03640 

DSC03639 

DSC03638

DSC03637 

DSC03636 

DSC03634


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, Igor, with the reflection in the sun glasses as one of the highlights! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I love that picture too, I suppose it's the city's town hall in the reflection?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Beautiful pictures, Igor, with the reflection in the sun glasses as one of the highlights! kay:


Thanks for nice comments, Silvia! 



Benonie said:


> I love that picture too, I suppose it's the city's town hall in the reflection?


 Yes, it is the town hall.

Next stop is the belfry! Hip-Hip Hooray!

DSC03643 

DSC03644

DSC03645 

DSC03650 

DSC03652 

DSC03653 

DSC03655 

DSC03656 

DSC03657 

DSC03658

DSC03659


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Like you Igor, I’ve never really felt the urge to visit Paris; but also, like you, I’m sure if I ever do then I’ll enjoy it just as much as you seem to have. I really do like visiting France, but Paris has never really been on my tick list.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely update, Igor! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Paris is absolutely charming, thanks for sharing your photos, Igor!
For me, one of the most beautiful cities in the world. Also a city where you could never get bored.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Like you Igor, I’ve never really felt the urge to visit Paris; but also, like you, I’m sure if I ever do then I’ll enjoy it just as much as you seem to have. I really do like visiting France, but Paris has never really been on my tick list.


Well, I am glad that I'm not alone, Jane. I must admit, Paris is very attractive place, I really liked it.



yansa said:


> Lovely update, Igor! kay:


Thank you, Silvia!



Gratteciel said:


> Paris is absolutely charming, thanks for sharing your photos, Igor!
> For me, one of the most beautiful cities in the world. Also a city where you could never get bored.


Thanks, Roberto! Yes, yes, yes! Paris is a jewel!


Notre Dame. Views, gargoyles, gargoyles, views..

DSC03670 

DSC03661

DSC03662 

DSC03674 

DSC03671 

DSC03675 

DSC03680 

DSC03681 

DSC03682 

DSC03684 

DSC03683 by 

DSC03686


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I like how they’ve created a skyscraper cluster, which is distinct and does not impinge on the more historic streets.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Impressive views :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Stunning views from Notre Dame! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I never get tired of the rooftops of Paris! Fabulous.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic city and pics, Igor! :applause:

This is of wonderful harmony:



shik2005 said:


> DSC03662


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates, Igor :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful shots of lovely Paris, like the close-ups of the gargoyles and the Notre Dame.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> I like how they’ve created a skyscraper cluster, which is distinct and does not impinge on the more historic streets.


Yes, quite a sensible approach. It seems that the French have satisfied their passion for the mass rebuilding of the city under Baron Haussmann.



General Electric said:


> Impressive views


 Thanks1



Benonie said:


> Wow! Stunning views from Notre Dame!


Thank you Ben. 



Why-Why said:


> I never get tired of the rooftops of Paris! Fabulous.


Thanks, Nick! I'd prefer red tiled roofs, but these are also good 



yansa said:


> Phantastic city and pics, Igor!
> 
> This is of wonderful harmony:


Thank you, Silvia!



christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates, Igor


Thanks, Christos!



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful shots of lovely Paris, like the close-ups of the gargoyles and the Notre Dame.


Thank you, Robert.

Notre Dame and surroundings. Fisheye.

P8146074 

P8146075

P8146077 

P8146078 

P8146082 

P8146082-2 

P8146084-2 

P8146087 

P8146092 

P8146094 

P8146096 

P8146102


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A city like a wonderful dream... kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great updates! Did you visit the underground museum under the cathedral square? It's quite interesting and well worth a visit.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Besides the Eiffel Tower, Arch of Triump and the Notre Dame Cathedral, the other thing that
I love about Paris are her museums and not far from the city is the palace in Versailles.
I was almost went with my sister last week but thinking about the distance and the weather there, well I thought maybe some other time.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> A city like a wonderful dream...


It is, really.



Benonie said:


> Great updates! Did you visit the underground museum under the cathedral square? It's quite interesting and well worth a visit.


No! I didn't even knew about such museum... But I would not visit it in any case... We wanted to see just two museums, d'Orsay and de l'Orangerie, and visited them. Fini!



capricorn2000 said:


> Besides the Eiffel Tower, Arch of Triump and the Notre Dame Cathedral, the other thing that
> I love about Paris are her museums and not far from the city is the palace in Versailles.
> I was almost went with my sister last week but thinking about the distance and the weather there, well I thought maybe some other time.


We thought about Versailles, but actually were too exhausted to go there.

DSC03687 

DSC03688 

DSC03689 

DSC03691 

DSC03692 

DSC03693

DSC03695 

DSC03696 

DSC03697 

DSC03698 

DSC03699 

DSC03701


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I particularly love the gargoyles in combination with the visitors - and this
atmospheric shot kay:


shik2005 said:


> DSC03693


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Amazing gargoyle impressions...

Paris has a wonderful honey colour. I think I’d like it. Once my love affair with Rome is over, maybe?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

shik2005 said:


> No! I didn't even knew about such museum... But I would not visit it in any case... We wanted to see just two museums, d'Orsay and de l'Orangerie, and visited them. Fini!


I can understand. 

Although it's not really a museum, but a kind of underground excavation, really interesting for history freaks like me.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> I particularly love the gargoyles in combination with the visitors - and this
> atmospheric shot


Thanks, Silvia!



openlyJane said:


> Amazing gargoyle impressions...
> 
> Paris has a wonderful honey colour. I think I’d like it. Once my love affair with Rome is over, maybe?


My friends, who visited both cities, votes in favour of Rome .... 



christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice photos


Thanks!



Benonie said:


> I can understand.
> 
> Although it's not really a museum, but a kind of underground excavation, really interesting for history freaks like me.


We didn't knew about this place. Otherwise we could visit it while waiting for our turn to climb the belfry.



P8146103 

P8146104 

P8146105 

P8146109 

P8146112 

P8146113 

P8146114 

DSC03702 

DSC03703 

DSC03704 

DSC03705

DSC03706 

DSC03708 

DSC03709 

DSC03710


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic set, Igor! :applause:
The clock! The gargoyle at the last pic! Very much love the views over the city
where the many bridges over the Seine can be seen. kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

P8146116


P8146119 


P8146122 


Let's take a break from Notre Dame. But we will return.


DSC03735 


DSC03736 


DSC03737 


DSC03738 


DSC03739 


DSC03740 


DSC03741 


DSC03742 


DSC03743


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Spectacular fish eye impressions, Igor, beautiful clock in gold and blue,
great archangel Michael with the flaming sword -
and I love this emerald dream (as you probably could guess before ):



shik2005 said:


> DSC03740


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The overhead views really give an impression of great elegance of lay-out and urban design.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Breathtaking over views :applause: you have a wonderful weather condition, great!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

:applause: Wow! One splendid set of pictures, the views and your pictures from Notre Dame Cathedral are nothing less then extraordinary!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys! Much appreciated. 

Up we go. To Monmartre 


P8196262 


P8196263 


P8196264


P8196265 


P8196266 


P8196267 


P8196268


DSC03754 


DSC03755 


DSC03756 


DSC03757 


DSC03758 


...and its inhabitants...


DSC03751 


DSC03753 


DSC03759


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the fish eye images of the metro station.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

^^Me too! Hope to see more from my favourite part of Paris!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic update, Igor! :applause:
Love everything, but especially the birds!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Love the fish eye images of the metro station.


Paris metro is wonderful, very homely, despite its population of beggars & clochards.



Why-Why said:


> Me too! Hope to see more from my favourite part of Paris!


 I hope you are speaking about Montmartre, not metro?




yansa said:


> Phantastic update, Igor!
> Love everything, but especially the birds!


Thank you, Silvia! I hoped that you'll like them 

So, Montmartre. Sacré-Cœur.


DSC03761 


DSC03762 


DSC03763_cr


DSC03764 


DSC03766


DSC03769


DSC03771


DSC03773 


DSC03777 


DSC03780 


DSC03781 


DSC03783


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

this Basilica of the Sacred Heart of Paris is gorgeous, indeed :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pics, Igor, very mystic the last one! :applause:

Who is that green dragon killer - Saint George or Saint Michael?
In Austria we would give this comment to the statue: "Erledigt."


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Wonderful pics, Igor, very mystic the last one! :applause:
> 
> Who is that green dragon killer - Saint George or Saint Michael?
> In Austria we would give this comment to the statue: "Erledigt."


French Wiki claims it to be Saint Michael.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates, Igor :cheers:


Thank you, Christos!



General Electric said:


> Awesome building Opéra, great update :cheers:


Thanks!



yansa said:


> Gorgeous Opera, impressing eagle, great update! kay:


Thank you Silvia, much appreciated!



Why-Why said:


> Great shots of the Palais Garnier, Igor. As an opera house, it knocks the Bastille out of the park.


I'll believe you, Nick. Alas, I have not visited Bastille 



capricorn2000 said:


> lovely photos- I like the details like of the Opera, and that hilly area of Sacre Couer and Moulin Rouge.
> thanks for sharing them Igor.


Thank you, Robert! Moulin Rouge will follow 



Gratteciel said:


> Great new set, Igor!
> L'Opéra de Paris (Palais garnier) is just wonderful!
> The whole city is a beautiful open-air museum.


Thanks, Roberto! I'd say that in Paris there are very beautiful and beautiful places. And such wonderful places are in abundance. But Paris also has a plenty of dull administrative quarters.

DSC03841 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC03840 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC03839 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC03838 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC03837 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr


Galeries Lafayette (looks like a doll house from within)

DSC03836 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC03835 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC03832 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr

DSC03834 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Galeries Lafayette - never seen something comparable before...
I'm deeply impressed, great shots! :applause:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

wonderful city/ beautiful shots specially the last set.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

They sure don't build department stores like they used to. :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice photos....lovely close-ups.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you, Jane!



yansa said:


> Galeries Lafayette - never seen something comparable before...
> I'm deeply impressed, great shots! :applause:


A jewel box, right?



danmartin1985 said:


> wonderful city/ beautiful shots specially the last set.


Thanks!



skymantle said:


> They sure don't build department stores like they used to. :cheers:


 Sure! Like tzar's palace...



madonnagirl said:


> nice photos....lovely close-ups.


Thank you!

*Les Invalides*



DSC03859


DSC03856


DSC03857


DSC03842


DSC03844


DSC03849


DSC03846


DSC03851


DSC03852


DSC03854


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> A jewel box, right?


It is indeed, Igor! kay:

You show so many fine buildings in your update, but my attention is captured
by these two :

Wonderful arrangement...



shik2005 said:


> DSC03859


The young pigeons come to my window (a bit older, but not much )
to pick up the first sunflower seeds of their life. 
They are so cute, and it's interesting how they learn within one, two weeks
to stand their ground against the wild and rough old ones!
Wonderful pic! :applause:



shik2005 said:


> DSC03854


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Your shots are breathtaking, wonderfull :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Aw! Poor bedraggled bird.....an invalid indeed.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! I never realized the Galeries Lafayette is such a stunning place. Must remember that for our next visit. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Aw! Poor bedraggled bird.....an invalid indeed.


He is no invalid, Jane. He only looks so "funny" while growing up.
This helpless looking little thing will be a wonderful big pigeon soon!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> He is no invalid, Jane. He only looks so "funny" while growing up.
> This helpless looking little thing will be a wonderful big pigeon soon!


Sorry, Silvia, but Jane is right, this bird is either old or/and ill one.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> Sorry, Silvia, but Jane is right, this bird is either old or/and ill one.


It's the typical peak of a young pigeon, Igor. The bird is just getting his new
feathers of an adult pigeon - so he looks a little funny in this transitions stage.
He is in "puberty", so to say. 

Dear friends, please look at this page - scrolling down a bit we find a blond
lady who shows four young pigeons:

https://www.vogelforen.de/threads/wer-hat-schon-junge-tauben.184316/page-13

You will find a great similarity of the fourth young pigeon to the bird shown
in this tread! 

He still needs the care of his bird parents, but will soon have his proper,
beautiful adult feathering and then be a happy pigeon.
The young ones often look a little desorientated and sad. Everything is new
for them and it's not easy to find one's place in the wild world of the adult
pigeons in the daily search and fight for food...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Igor!
Wonderful photos of a beautiful city!
and... the last one... just WOW!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

breathtaking shots of beauty! I remembered Galleries Lafayette - 
my first time to shop for dressed shirts and silk ties of world-renowned signature brands.
and that church-like structure with a golden dome is where Napoleon Bonaparte's tomb located.
thanks Igor for the memory.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for feedback, everyone. 
Must confess, we visited Galleries Lafayette in search of a toilet  it was sort of quest, btw...


DSC03865


DSC03860


DSC03861


DSC03862


DSC03863


DSC03864


DSC03877


DSC03878


DSC03879


DSC03880


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a wonderful update, Igor. Beauty! :applause:
My favourites are the last three pics...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Eiffel Tower looking spectacular there.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new set, Igor!
The beauty of the city combined with your talent as a photographer give an unbeatable result!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Breathtaking night shots


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

no words.....................totally speachless


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more updates, Igor


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more updates, Igor


As you wish...


DSC03958 

DSC03959 

DSC03960 

DSC03966 

DSC03968 

DSC03972 

DSC03975 

DSC03976 

DSC03977 

DSC03978 

DSC03979 

DSC03981


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many favourites, Igor, like No. 5, 6, 7 and 10! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Paris really does seem to have a certain elegance about it, that London lacks.


----------



## Susan Sontag (Mar 18, 2018)

A real city


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

PARIS!!!


...art, elegance, beauty, monument ... this city is a really poetry, very nice images!!
I listen Chopin Nocturne op 9


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris ...and thank you very much  :cheers:


----------



## SydneyCarton (Jul 11, 2017)

The most beautiful city on Earth!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Igor! My favorite is the photo of the balcony.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Many favourites, Igor, like No. 5, 6, 7 and 10! :applause:



I am you liked them, Silvia!





openlyJane said:


> Paris really does seem to have a certain elegance about it, that London lacks.



Maybe. Unfortunately, I have not been to London 





Susan Sontag said:


> A real city








Salazar Rick said:


> PARIS!!!
> 
> 
> ...art, elegance, beauty, monument ... this city is a really poetry, very nice images!!
> I listen Chopin Nocturne op 9



Thanks!




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Paris ...and thank you very much  :cheers:



Thank you!




SydneyCarton said:


> The most beautiful city on Earth!








Gratteciel said:


> Great pictures, Igor! My favorite is the photo of the balcony.



Thanks, Roberto!



DSC03982


DSC03983


DSC03984


DSC03987


DSC03988


DSC03991


DSC03996


DSC03997


DSC03998


DSC03999


DSC04001


DSC04002


DSC04004


DSC04006


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, and two favourites! :applause:





shik2005 said:


> DSC03982
> 
> 
> DSC04002


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice updates from Paris; well done :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots of Paris! But I think I like this one best of the set:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

The Louvre is wonderful and in your photos it looks spectacular. Thank you, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments.


DSC04008


DSC04009


DSC04011


DSC04012


DSC04013


DSC04014


DSC04015


DSC04016


DSC04018


DSC04019


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the sense of space around the city's key monuments. It affords a relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Most visited in the world. For a reason, clearly!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice photos of an amusing and lovely city.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Some church interiors


DSC04042_cr


DSC04024


DSC04020


P8166154


P8166154-2


P8166155


DSC04023


DSC04021


DSC04022


DSC04027


DSC04028


DSC04029


DSC04030


DSC04031


DSC04032


DSC04033


DSC04034


DSC04035


DSC04036


DSC04037


DSC04039


DSC04041


DSC04040


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

That carved wooden altarpiece at #4030 is simply amazing!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Extraordinary beautiful church, Igor - the glass windows, the altarpieces, the 

wood carvings... To see your update now was like to walk through the church myself -
thank you for that! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Igor :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for nice comments & viewing 


DSC04065


DSC04061


DSC04056


DSC04055


DSC04054


DSC04053


DSC04052


DSC04051


DSC04050


DSC04049


DSC04048


DSC04047


DSC04045


DSC04044


DSC04043


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots from the world's most beautiful metropolis, Igor. I especially liked the one of those reflective globes.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful update again, Igor! My favourite of favourites here is pic No. 8! kay:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Perfect collection. This thread showcases the charm of Paris very well.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Igor!
Amazing stained glass!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

gorgeous shots of Paris, one of the best cities.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely shots! Paris definitely has a certain something.....


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Why-Why said:


> Great shots from the world's most beautiful metropolis, Igor. I especially liked the one of those reflective globes.



 Well, I've got more globes - enjoy!





yansa said:


> Wonderful update again, Igor! My favourite of favourites here is pic No. 8! kay:



Thank you, Silvia!




weirdo said:


> Perfect collection. This thread showcases the charm of Paris very well.



Thank you!




Gratteciel said:


> Great update, Igor!
> Amazing stained glass!



I'm glad you liked it, Roberto!




karlvan said:


> gorgeous shots of Paris, one of the best cities.



Thanks!





openlyJane said:


> Lovely shots! Paris definitely has a certain something.....



Definitely  It has great charm, this city...





P8166156


P8166157-2


P8166158


P8166160


P8166161


P8166162


P8166163


DSC04066


DSC04067


DSC04068


DSC04070


DSC04071


DSC04072


DSC04073


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The column....Is it green marble, or is it bronze that has become weathered, I wonder? Either way - a magnificent sight.


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

It's bronze. It's cast from cannons that were captured by Napoléons Grande Armée from enemy armies, most of them at the Battle of Austerlitz.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

wiki claims it to be made of stone encased in bronze


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates from city of Paris :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Breathtaking, Igor! :applause:
Two of my favourites:





shik2005 said:


> P8166160
> 
> 
> 
> DSC04068


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

DSC04076


DSC04078


DSC04079


DSC04080


DSC04082


DSC04083


DSC04084


DSC04085


DSC04086


DSC04087


DSC04088

The young man committing selfie on an iPhone. Bronze.


DSC04090


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pictures full of beauty, Igor! :applause:
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates, Igor :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Beautiful Paris shots, Igor, and this time it's my turn to say that I love the
> wonderful lamps! kay:



Ok, so we can swap with lamps 





DWest said:


> wonderful city and I like the clear, crisp photos.



Thanks!




Why-Why said:


> Paris or Rome? For me it's no contest. Paris every time!



Well, I'll have to wait and see for myself 



DSC04134


DSC04136


DSC04137


DSC04138

to the Place des Vosges (our third attempt to reach the place  successful at last).


DSC04140


DSC04141


DSC04142


DSC04143


DSC04144


DSC04145


DSC04147


DSC04146


DSC04148


DSC04149


DSC04150


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, Igor! :applause:
Some of my favourites are the iron details at the ground of the blue door,
the view into the gallery with these partly vanishing people, and of course
the funny last one, the view into this nice hat shop with "photography forbidden"
and the angry face in the window!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments, Silvia. This angry gentleman was just a passerby, maybe he just wears such face...


P8166164 

DSC04163 

DSC04161 

DSC04159 

DSC04158 

DSC04153 

DSC04164


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A lovely update, Igor! kay:
The first three photos: Wonderful buildings, a proud city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris, Igor :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those shots of the rue St-Antoine, especially the sepia one.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank everyone for comments & viewing.

At night 


DSC04167


DSC04168


DSC04169


DSC04170


DSC04173


DSC04175


DSC04174


DSC04176


DSC04177


DSC04181


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! lovely photos specially the night shots, the building architecture is timeless
and you can really love Paris anytime of the year.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful night shots, Igor, and I love the pic with the man sitting inmidst all the magazines... kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous photography, Igor. Really captures the spirit of the place.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another great, very nice update from Paris :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! lovely photos specially the night shots, the building architecture is timeless
> and you can really love Paris anytime of the year.



Thank you! Paris has special charm at night.





yansa said:


> Wonderful night shots, Igor, and I love the pic with the man sitting inmidst all the magazines... kay:



This man was totally immersed in his book and paid no attention to the night life around 





openlyJane said:


> Fabulous photography, Igor. Really captures the spirit of the place.



 I'm glad you liked this, Jane 




christos-greece said:


> Another great, very nice update from Paris :cheers:



Thank you, Christos!




Musée d'Orsay. 




P8186172


P8186167


P8186168


P8186170


DSC04189


DSC04188


DSC04187


DSC04185


DSC04184


DSC04183


DSC04191


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent update, Igor! :applause:
Some of my favourites -
1: The beautiful museum itself and your pic is like a piece of art!
2: Churchill lives!  The shadowman has a certain similarity...
3: What a wonderful, atmospheric pic... Could be taken from a film.





shik2005 said:


> P8186168
> 
> 
> DSC04189
> ...


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Excellent update, Igor! :applause:
> Some of my favourites -
> 1: The beautiful museum itself and your pic is like a piece of art!
> 2: Churchill lives!  The shadowman has a certain similarity...
> 3: What a wonderful, atmospheric pic... Could be taken from a film.



I like your choice, Silvia! 

Indeed, the silhouette reminds Churchill 








P8186174


P8186175


DSC04192


DSC04195


P8186177


P8186179


DSC04197


DSC04198


DSC04199


DSC04200


DSC04204


DSC04201


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The_ Musee D'Orcy looks as if it may have been a train station at one point?_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris, Igor :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> The_ Musee D'Orcy looks as if it may have been a train station at one point?_



It was built as railway station between 1898 and 1900 and was rebuilt as a museum in 1980s. An excellent museum in my opinion. I love impressionists 






DSC04205


DSC04210


P8186185


DSC04209


DSC04207


DSC04206


P8186184


P8186183


P8186182


P8186180


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful impressions of visitors and paintings in #195, Igor! :applause:
And here I found two favourites - Vincent is my most adored painter of all times. 





shik2005 said:


> DSC04209
> 
> 
> DSC04207


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great update,Igor! :applause: impressive photos from the museum! 
I particularly like those: _DSC04197, DSC04198, DSC04204, P8186184_


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Wonderful shots of my absolutely favourite art museum, the Musee d'Orsay, Igor! Love the way you capture in single images both the art and the visitors' reactions to it. And that's a great shot of the old station clock with the Sacre-Coeur visible in the centre. I also loved those night shots of Montmartre, and the absorbed newsagent in the previous set.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everybody for feedback & visiting.


DSC04396


DSC04397


DSC04398


DSC04401


DSC04402


DSC04404


DSC04406


DSC04407


DSC04408


DSC04409


DSC04410


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Impressing fountain, great update, Igor! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

P8196253


P8196254


P8196258


P8196261


DSC04411


DSC04412


DSC04414


DSC04416


DSC04423


DSC04426


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine pics! My three favourites. kay:
Who is the man with the dog, Igor? 



shik2005 said:


> DSC04414
> 
> 
> DSC04416
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris, Igor :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Fine pics! My three favourites. kay:
> Who is the man with the dog, Igor?





I think it is Jean de La Fontaine, together with the Fox and the Crow


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> I think it is Jean de La Fontaine, together with the Fox and the Crow


Thank you, Igor! 
That's a nice monument!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Paris; so beautiful no matter which direction you look! :yes:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots from Paris, Igor, especially the ones of the statues and of St-Sulpice.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> Paris; so beautiful no matter which direction you look! :yes:


Indeed :yes: :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

DSC04428


DSC04439


DSC04435


DSC04430


DSC04446


DSC04447


DSC04448


DSC04452


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine update, Igor! kay:
I'm interested in the Undergrounds of other cities, so also thank you for that!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates from Paris :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

DSC04473


DSC04474


DSC04475


DSC04476


DSC04478


DSC04479


DSC04480


DSC04481


DSC04482


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, Igor! :applause:
The palmtrees and flowers give the place a Mediterranean atmosphere.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris; well done :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

DSC04483


DSC04485


DSC04489


DSC04490


P8206278


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very stylish!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the buildings in pic 1 and 3, Igor! kay:
The two ducks have a luxurious pond.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris, once again, Igor :applause:


----------

